# Corydoras in fully planted tank



## niclmo (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm wondering if it would be OK to keep corys in a tank with a glosso carpet and very little substrate showing?

Can they feed off the glosso or do they need sand/gravel?

The substrate is eco-complete and there are a few patches of it showing underneath the driftwood and in between some crypt parva, but apart from that it's plants all the way.

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi niclmo,

I like Corys and have them in my aquariums. Occasionally they root up the stem plants, and my glosso when I had some, but most of the time they do just fine.


----------



## niclmo (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool, thanks Roy. Might give them a go.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

It's going to be stimulating for them to root around for hidden food particles around the plants so I don't think they're going to complain


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed! I have 6 in my 75 gal planted tank and they love it. Like mentioned above, the time they spend foraging for food willl be great enrichment. Be sure to get them in groups as they are very "social" and love to hang out together. Mine swim together like a Tango line.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The various dwarf species (grow to about an inch) will probably be safer for delicate plants that become un-rooted easily, but all Cories ought to enjoy swimming through plants. I am now looking at one of my Cories, perched on top of some plants! They do not normally dig in the sense of actually digging holes, but the larger ones can get energetic enough at sifting through the upper layers of the substrate that shallow rooted plants can come up. 
Definitely get at least 5 for more action. Fewer just sort of sit there, not doing much.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I love my dwarf cories. They also seem to love my tank


----------



## niclmo (Nov 10, 2007)

I realise this thread is now well old but... thanks for the opinions, guys. I finally added 8 panda corys to my tank a few weeks ago and so far they're thriving. They do seem to enjoy foraging for food in the plants, and it gives them somewhere to hide if thet get scared too.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi niclmo,

Glad you tried them. I think they do a great job of not only eating any excess food but also stirring up the debris on the bottom so the filter can suck it out more easily.


----------

